# Blind spot detection issue



## miro1118 (Nov 21, 2003)

Just drove from NY to Florida. SEL Tig performed well. Love adaptive cruise control. I did have an issue with the left hand blind spot detector. It was on a lot of the time when no vehicle was in the blind spot on the left. It also blinked when the signal was activated as it should when there is a vehicle in the blind spot even though the detection area was clear. Any one have this issue or have any insight before I call the dealership when I get back to NY?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’m having the exact same issue right now. I drove 100 miles in a snowstorm a few weeks ago and my blind spot monitoring flipped out the entire time. Eventually turning itself off. Now after washing the car, when I go to activate. It says “function not available”.. I might schedule to have it looked at and fixed later this week.

In your case, why not bring it to a dealer down there to look at? So maybe it could be fixed for the drive home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miro1118 (Nov 21, 2003)

I will if I have the time.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i had a similar issue.

my fix is as follows.

park car in clear area with no obstructions around.
go into your vehicle settings and turn off your blind spot monitor system. turn off car then open door to make sure everything is off.
start car back up, go into settings and turn blind spot monitoring back on. 

the sensors will do a system check while it is being activated. this resolved my issue, hopefully yours as well.


----------



## KeVWin (Nov 5, 2017)

That is interesting vdubs kopfschuss GLI, I am having the same issue. Vehicle is either in my garage or in a parking lot, never in a wide open space. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## miro1118 (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks. I’ll try this and let you know how it goes


----------



## miro1118 (Nov 21, 2003)

Tried this morning. So far , so good. We’ll see on the drive home.


----------



## Turbogrrlt18 (Mar 12, 2003)

hi, thanks for this Tip.. im going to try this out and hope i don't mess it up.. :laugh:


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

*just stopped working*

Mine just stopped working all together. I couldn't find the setting to turn it on/off either. Annoying it was working fine until this week.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

r_diaz13 said:


> Mine just stopped working all together. I couldn't find the setting to turn it on/off either. Annoying it was working fine until this week.


you have to be parked and it is in vehicle settings.
but if it has completely stopped working, you may need to bring it to a dealership. good luck!


----------



## vw_camo (Nov 8, 2018)

*Did this fix the issue?*



miro1118 said:


> Tried this morning. So far , so good. We’ll see on the drive home.


Hi, did you see the issue again? I am having the same issue and not sure what to do.


----------

